# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Проверка на зависимость от "ВКонтакте"

## Irina

_    «В Контакте» захватывает молодые умы каждый день и даже не по одной тысяче человек. Вы хотите узнать, являетесь ли вы зависимым от этой социальной сети? Посмотрите на нижеследующие признаки. Найдете у себя хотя бы половину — и вас уже не спаст_и.

*    Итак, вы зависите от социальной сети «В Контакте», если*

    … умеете настраивать аккаунт без посторонней помощи.

    … каждый день меняете свой аватар (или даже несколько раз в день).

    … подписаны на более 9000 групп.

    … и даже заходите в них.

    … и даже администрируете несколько из них.

    … и как минимум в одной из групп у вас более 9000 пользователей.

    … вы состоите в группе техподдержки «В Контакте».

    … и страшно гордитесь своей маленькой, но властью, потому что она позволяет вам издеваться над другими, более «низкими» «по рангу» пользователями.

    … обожаете просматривать страницы других пользователей.

    … и вас разбирает досада, когда они закрыты.

    … и поэтому вы поставили себе приложение, дающее возможность просматривать открытые элементы на скрытой странице.

    … не беспокоитесь о проблемах с доступом к порно.

    … хоть раз становились жертвой спамера.

    … или получаете спам как минимум 3-4 раза в неделю.

    … а еще и просматриваете его ради любопытства.

    … предпочитаете знакомиться с девушками или юношами только в группах по интересам или в «Знакомствах».

    … и никогда не знакомились в реальности. Зачем? Есть же «В Контакте».

    … собственно, вы даже работу ищете только через сервис этой сети — «В Штате».

    … громко возмущаетесь любой популярной инициативе сделать с «В Контакте» что-нибудь плохое — например, перекрыть доступ к пиратскому кино.

    … которое вы тоже предпочитаете смотреть только там: быстро, удобно, не нужно качать с торрентов и ждать.

    … имеете как минимум одного «кумира» в друзьях.

    … и даже сами являетесь им для других.

    … потому что серьезно относитесь к набору «голосов» и своему рейтингу.

    … и жутко переживаете, когда ваш рейтинг сбрасывают за фальшивое имя пользователя или котяру на аватаре.

    … поэтому у вас заполнены все поля на странице — чтобы рейтинг был выше.

    … хотя бы раз пытались поменять свое имя на никнейм и обижались, когда администратор отфутболивал ваш запрос.

    … закрываете свой профайл от всех не-друзей, потому что очень боитесь злобных дядек из ФСБ, которые следят за вами. Даже несмотря на более 9000 друзей, один из которых вполне может быть злобным дядькой из ФСБ.

    … любите дарить виртуальные «подарки» и принимать их.

    … причем сами категорически не желаете тратить на «подарки» больше одного голоса.

    … и обижаетесь, если подарки, которые дарят вам, стоят столько же.

    … обязательно дарили или получали в подарок хотя бы одного манула. Потому что он появляется периодически и в ограниченном количестве.

    … особенно вы любите всякие «подарочные» приложения, позволяющие отправлять смешные картинки на стены друзьям бесплатно.

    … ваша страница пестрит разнообразными картинками в ASCII-графике.

    … и при этом вы понятия не имеете, что это ASCII-графика.

    … хотя бы раз вы закидывали друзьям «письма счастья».

    … играете (или играли) часами, днями и неделями в «Счастливого фермера» с друзьями. И еще огороды им портили или помогали.

    … знаете, что такое «вики-разметка» и более того, сами ею активно пользуетесь.

    … умеете обращаться с API «В Контакте» … и создавать приложения.

    … да еще потом и сидеть в них часами.

    … когда «В Контакте» отключают — для вас это трагедия. Особенно если сразу ползут слухи о том, что сеть закрыли спецслужбы.

    … если на работе нету «В Контакте» — для вас это трагедия вдвойне.

    … поэтому вы установили мобильное приложение для этой сети на телефон.

    … вы заменили «аську» на «быстрые сообщения» «В Контакте». Не так удобно, смайликов нет, но зато — «В Контакте».

    … вы заменили свой уютный бложик на «Мои заметки». А чем не блог!

    … а аккаунт в Twitter — на микроблоги-статусы.

    … Вы – Павел Дуров.

----------


## PatR!oT

я спасен)))

----------


## Sanych

У меня есть страница "Вконтакте", но я туда хожу очень редко.

----------

